# Tomcat Eclipse Plugin



## Thomas Darimont (26. März 2005)

Hallo!

Wie mache vielleicht wissen gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Eclipse Plugins (Sysedo, Teile von MyEclipse etc.). Jedoch habe ich noch kein Plugin gefunden welches den Entwickler beim editieren der Konfigurationsdateien wie Server.xml oder Context.xml unterstützt oder Tomcat per JMX oder die Manager Anwednung fernsteuern kann. 
Kennt jemand von euch vielleicht ein Plugin welches das kann?

Weiterhin wäre es nett wenn dieses Plugin ein paar Wizzards mitbringen würde (Listener, Valves, Connectors ...)

Gruß Tom


----------



## yrkoon (30. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich gehe davon aus, dass Dir die Seite http://www.eclipse-plugins.info bestens bekannt ist? 
Na ja, die ultimative Lösung habe ich auch nicht für Dich. Ich helfe mir momentan auch mit einem Sammelsurium von Plugins:
- Sysdeo Eclipse Tomcat Launcher
- XML Viewer
- Lomboz

Gruß

yrkoon


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. März 2005)

Hi!



> ich gehe davon aus, dass Dir die Seite http://www.eclipse-plugins.info bestens bekannt ist?


Na klar doch 

Baue derzeit aber gerade selbst an einem JMX basierten Tomcat Management Plugin mit den oben genannten Wizzards ... ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (30. März 2005)

Du hast einfach zu viel Zeit.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. März 2005)

Hallo!



> Du hast einfach zu viel Zeit.


...und die kannst nur rumnörgeln.. 
Eigentlich nicht, brauche das u.a. für meine Diplomarbeit...

Gruß Tom


----------



## kleinevroni (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 

weiß jemand von euch, ob es theoretisch möglich ist, mit jmx eine verteilte anwendung zu beobachten/managen... , also zB server und datenbank zu überwachen, und wenn da was ausfällt eine nachricht zu senden o.ä. ?

ich glaube das ist ein bisschen off-topic - sorry - , aber immerhin scheint es hier leute zu geben die sich auskennen


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!



> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand von euch, ob es theoretisch möglich ist, mit jmx eine verteilte anwendung zu beobachten/managen... , also zB server und datenbank zu überwachen, und wenn da was ausfällt eine nachricht zu senden o.ä. ?
> 
> ich glaube das ist ein bisschen off-topic - sorry - , aber immerhin scheint es hier leute zu geben die sich auskennen


 Die jeweilige Anwendung bzw Datenbank muss nur JMX Unterstuetzen, bzw. unter Java 5 laufen. Siehe hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials189134.html&highlight=jmx
 Wenn du ueber bestimmte Eregnisse Informiert werden willst musst du nur die passenden Notifications in JMX aktivieren.

 Gruss Tom


----------



## kleinevroni (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi

danke für die schnelle Antwort --- well -- hab grad meinen "Auftraggeber" gefragt ob ich das ganze unter java 5 machen kann, is zur Zeit noch alles 1.4 hier und was sagt er - nein, java 5 können wir nicht brauchen. *betrübtschau*

geht das mit 1.4 auch irgendwie, oder is der Aufwand dann so groß, dass ich besser gleich was Anderes nehm, SNMP oder so ?

MfG
Vroni


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

 Ja das geht auch ohne Java 5. Z.bsp. verwendet Tomcat 5.0.28 intern JMX MBeans für die Verwaltung von Benutzern Realms etc... schau dir doch mal mx4j an:
http://mx4j.sourceforge.net/

 Gruß Tom


----------



## kleinevroni (13. Oktober 2005)

well thanks

i try


----------

